# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Tenori Saimir Pirgu në sallën e Lozanës

## Fiori

*Tenori i ri shqiptar Saimir Pirgu duartrokitet me ovacione në sallën Metropol të operës së Lozanës*

Opera e Lozanës prezantoi para pak ditësh premierën e « Traviatës » së G .Verdit, vënë në skenë nga Arnaud Bernard dhe drejtuar nga Paolo Arrivabeni. Në rolet kryesore ishin Virginia Tola (Violetta Valéry), Saimir Pirgu (Alfredo Germont) dhe Sebastian Catana (Giorgio Germont).

 Ishte vërtet emocionuese atmosfera mbas përfundimit të operas, kur tenori Saimir Pirgu doli të përshëndesë publikun zviceran. Thjeshtësia e këtij djaloshi të ri shqiptar e mbushi plot emocione sallën e teatrit që në çastet e para të daljes në skenë, ku ra në sy buzëqeshja e tij plot dritë, siguria dhe personaliteti i fuqishëm artistik, ndërthurur me një zë brilant, plot jetë e ëmbëlsi..

 Muzika e Verdit ishte magjepëse në tonet e zërit të tij; atmosfera e teatrit dukej më e tendosur dhe të krijohej përshtypja se çdo gjë ndrronte pamje nën tingujt e këtij zëri të ëmbël e plot pasion. Të krijohej ndjesia se vetë rryma e jetës çlirohej prej saj ;  të dukej sikur nuk kishte më kufij, por vetëm shkëlqim, melodi e dashuri. Në ato çaste, konturet e sallës shkriheshin me botën përreth dhe harroje se jashtë saj kalimtarët nxitonin për tiu shmangur temperaturës së acartë të dimrit zviceran.

 Mbasi e dëgjon në skenë Saimir Pirgun, e kupton menjëherë se ke përballë
 një tenor të përmasave të mëdha. Interpretimi i tij karakterizohet nga një
 ekspresivitet spontan dhe natyral, i cili e bën për vehte spektatorin që në momentet e para të daljes në skenë. E pak më vonë, zëri i tij vishet nga një thellësi lirike dhe njëkohësisht dramatike, mbushur me ndjenjë dhe elegancë, duke mundur të shprehë instiktet më të thella personazhit të Alfredos, me një ngjyrë vokale sensuale si edhe me një diksion të shqiptimit të shkëlqyer të gjuhës italiane.

 Mund të them pa frikë se ky rol është një nga kulmet e karrierës së tij operistike ashtu siç u shprehën mjaft nga spektatorët në sallë, të cilët e cilësuan me të drejtë si perlën e kësaj premiere të « Traviatës ». Eksperienca e Saimirit me Alfredon, që së shpejti do të kurorëzohet me çmimin ndërkombëtar « Corelli », i mundësoi atij realizimin e kësaj kryevepre operistike me një thjeshtësi të madhe, me një liri të shprehuri si dhe me një autoritet të veçantë interpretimi. Frazat e tij shpaloseshin thjeshtë dhe me elegancë, duke integruar vizionin dramatik të koncentruar në muzikën dhe libretin e kësaj vepre të mrekullueshme të literaturës operistike, ashtu siç është imagjinuar prej Verdit. Por nga ana tjetër, këto fraza pasuroheshin me një shumllojshmëri nuancash, të cilat i jepnin sensin e plotë sejcilës notë muzikore e po ashtu, sejcilës fjalë e sejcilës heshtje. Saimir Pirgu e pasuroi ketë premierë, duke dhënë prej tij të gjithë forcën e ekspresivitetit dhe origjinalitetit të tij emocional.

 Duke duartrokitur, mu kujtua dita e pare kur e takova këtë djalosh të dlirë, tek i cili, gjëja e parë që më ra në sy ishe buzëqeshja e çiltër dhe thjeshtësia e madhe e komunikimit, të cilat më krijuan përshtypjen se e njihja prej një jete të tërë. Rrezatues, modest e njëkohesisht shumë dinjitoz, më tregoi për studimet e tij, për hapat e para në karrierë, që kishin nisur me vullnetin dhe zotësinë e tij, pa ndihmën dhe përkrahjen e askujt; më tregoi për takimin dhe miqësinë e tij të veçantë me Luciano Pavarotin, i cili i dha edhe shtytjen e parë drejt suksesit; takimet me mbretëreshën Elisabetë të Anglisë, me Princin Albert të Monacos, me bashkëpunimin e tij kohët e fundit me Woody Allen, me projektet e tij të ardhshme, etj.

 Një gjë është e sigurt: Saimir Pirgu, i cili e nisi karrierën e tij ndërkombëtare në moshë shumë të re,  sot bën pjesë në mënyrë të padiskutueshme në elitën e tenorëve aktualë dhe është nga më të suksesshmit e gjeneratës së tij.


_ Kush është Saimir Pirgu dhe si ka nisur kariera e tij ?_



 Lindur më 1981 në Elbasan , Saimiri nisi shumë i ri studimet në muzikë duke u dipllomuar në violinë në qytetin e tij të lindjes e më pas për kanto në konservatorin Claudio Monteverdi të  Bolzanos, nën drejtimin e Vito Brunett-it, me të cilin vazhdon të studiojë edhe sot e kësaj dite.

 Fitues i konkurseve ndërkombëtare Caruso e Tito Schipa në 2002, e nis karrierën e tij me Festivalin e Operës Rossini të Pesaros me Il viaggio a Reims dhe Adina.  Për Saimir Pirgun nis një bashkëpunim shume i rëndësishëm me Staatsoper (Opera shtetërore) të Vienës, ku midis shumë vënieve në skenë, loja e tij vlerësohet jashtëzakonisht tek LElisir dAmour për të cilën fiton edhe çmimin e lartë Eberhard Waechter Gesangsmedaille, që u jepet të rinjve të karrierës.

 Ishte vetëm 22 vjeçar kur këndoi Così fan tutte në Ferrara, dirizhuar prej Claudio Abbados dhe, në verën e  vitit 2004, në Festivalin e Salisburgut nën drejtimin e Philippe Jordan. Duke vazhduar debutime të rëndësishme artisti ri shqiptar këndon në skenat e teatrove më të rëndësishëm të boteës, duke nisur nga Opera Shtetërore e Hamburgut (Hamburgische Staatsoper), në Bayerische Staatsoper të Monaco-s, në Operën Shtetërore të Berlinit (Berliner Staatsoper), në Teatrin e Operës se Romës e në Akademinë Nacionale Italiane Santa Cecilia. Po ashtu, Saimir Pirgu ka kënduar në skenat e Opernhaus të Zürich-ut, në Royal Opera House Covent Garden të Londrës në Teatrin Mbretëror të Madridit dhe në San Carlo të Lisbonës, ka debutuar në Valencia, në Teatrin Komunal të Bolonjës dhe në Concertgebouw të Amsterdam-it.

 Saimir Pirgu bashkëpunon me dirigjentët më të njohur të orkestrave si Claudio Abbado, Lorin Maazel, Daniele Gatti, Seiji Ozawa, Franz Welser Möst, Gustav Kuhn, James Colon, Antonio Pappano dhe Nikolaus Harnoncourt.

 Midis roleve më të duartrokitur të tenorit të ri shqiptar mund të përmëndim, Don Ottavion nga (Don Giovanni), Ferrando-n në Così fan tutte, Elisir dAmore (Nemorino), Rinuccio te Gianni Schicchi, Falstaff (Fenton), Alfredo Germont (La Traviata), Rigoletto (Duka i Mantovës). Kohët e fundit ka interpretuar rolin e Idomeneut me Nikolaus Harnoncourt në Styriarte Festival të Graz-it. Debutimi i tij i parë amerikan u bë në muajin shtator të ketij viti në Los Angeles Opera (roli i Rinuccio-s tek Gianni Schicchi) nën drejtimin e Woody Allen.

Së shpejti, Saimir Pirgu do të këndojë La Traviata në Staatsoper të Vienës, Santa Fe e Covent Garden, Lucia di Lammermoor (Sir Edgardo di Ravenswood) në Operën Shtetërore të Hamburgut si edhe në Metropolitan të New York-ut.

Në vitin 2006 ka incizuar për Universal Albumin e tij të parë Angelo casto e bel, një antologji me arie operistike nga Mozart, Pergolesi, Bononcini, Donizetti, Verdi dhe Massenet me Gustav Kuhn dhe orkestrën Haydn.



* Edlira DEDJA, pianiste

 Presidente e Opéra sans Frontières, Zvicër*

----------

